# Suggestions on Gopher control



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a quick question for anyone who might be fighting these little buggers. I put several thousand dollars into my yard last year. I live out in Erda so there are some Gopher and Voles out there. I managed to push most out of my yard but still fight some here and there.

Voles seem easy to get with smoke bombs, and or our cats can take care of them, but this doesn't work for gophers. The only method I've found that worked was to stick my .204 out the back window and eliminate them that way. Anyone have any suggestions on easier way to take these out? I don't mind the .204, but they have to be right there as do I which doesn't always seem to work out.

Thanks


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

We have a bad infestation on our work grounds. We put out poison and that seems to help a lot. We have also used a poison based smoke bomb. That helps if the mole or vole holes are fresh.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks. 

Yeah I have some of those, and they do seem to work with the voles I get. The voles dont bother me as much because they don't leave mounds of dirt on my grass, plus they are small enough that the cats can get them. The poison smoke bombs haven't worked for on gophers though. I read yesterday to try hooking a hose to the back of your car and gassing them that way. I'll try this next. I can use my ATV to get there and then run the fumes in there for 20 minutes or so.

Thanks again


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Ask Carl from Caddyshack. He can hook you up!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My neighbor bought one of these a couple years ago.

http://www.varmitgetter.com/home.php

Be sure to watch the videos. I laughed until my stomach hurt watching him use it one afternoon. I personally use a shovel and the best poison I can get. The guys with a license can use much stronger poison than you can buy but they won't generally work anywhere near a house.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

gopher traps.one at a time. slowly gets em all. i use the gut hook ones.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How about hooking a hose to your car exhaust and putting the other end in a hole and letting it run for a while? Or maybe a heavy gas like propane?

Probably not the most PC way of doing things, but in my mind it would work


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know a great way not to do it! Never take your oxy and assetaline tanks empty them in to the holes and light it. All that work you just did will go down the drain, but that was the funniest thing I have ever seen in person my did not think it was funny as we did.


----------

